# Audi CS regarding clutch Pedal



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Here is latest reply from Audi CS.
Dear Mr Hogg,

After receiving your further email I have spoken to various departments and technicians. All but one have never heard of this particular fault occurring.

All our servicing work taking place within the Audi Centres is logged and if a pattern of reoccurring faults is seen then this is flagged to both Audi UK and our factory in Germany. It is at this point that modifications and instructions are actioned if needed. There is nothing listed on our system on this subject, therefore there are no modifications or servicing instructions.

I hope this answers your questions.

Kind Regards,

Paul ******* (Surname removed for now)

Audi Customer Services
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

If you have had Mk1 clutch pedal replaced by Audi dealer could you give me Dealer name & your Reg No.
If you have repaired it yoursef just your Reg No.

PM if you wish.
I will pass these on to Audi CS if I have enough replys & failure is as common as we think.

Thanks,H.


----------



## scigib (Feb 19, 2007)

I have had the pedal and spring assembly replaced as it was squeaking like crazy. It is OK now (I hope) 1 week on but I have been told I may need extra work done if it continues. I was also told my repair was rarer than hens teeth. No other TT in their knowledge has needed this repair. 
Its nice to be soooo special :x
Portsmouth Audi FV 04 EJU (Hope this helps.)


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

bump on this thread as it seems as a few have had this problem and it's obviously high on the list on health and safety


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Mine snapped.... My dad removed the pedal and modified it. Been fine ever since!


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

PM Sent.

Scott


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

my servo went last year after the pedal squeeking, it cost 750  a wee while later the pedal started sqeeking again then i went back and they told me that it was just needing a bit of grease and again it still squeeks.... what do i do know?


----------



## steve636 (Nov 1, 2006)

Mine snapped about two years ago (before I was aware of this site) my local stealer (Epsom) told me they felt Audi should pay the bill as it was obviously a part fault however Audi CS would only agree to a 50/50 split...as I didn't use them for servicing...Audi don't have a clue about promoting/restoring brand loyalty!! The total non split cost was Â£410 pedal and master..


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Mine has snapped twice in 14 months.

I have a broken pedal as evidence :x

"All but one heard of it" what a joke, I reckons its occurred to quite a large percentage of TT owners, not to mention golfs and seats.

Why dont we tackle this in the same way we did the dashpod with watchdog. Its genuinely a health & safety issue!

All audi need to do is weld the pedal right the first time round.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Is it the next Dashpod, Watchdog, Audi climbdown? :wink: (I had to say something whilst bumping!)


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

This happened to my clutch pedal 3 weeks ago whilst in traffic, could have been real bad if if was waiting at a T-junction as the clutch engaged!

I replaced the pedal myself which wasn't a nice job!
















[/quote]


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

I would weld up the old broken pedal and keep it as a spare - preferably in the boot along with the 2 plastic parts. If you put a standard pedal in, it is only a matter of time before it goes again.

Interesting that it broke in a slightly different place. The second time mine went it went just like yours dino :? Poor quality metal or just poor design?

Broken pedal with broken bit balancing on









Welded pedal


----------



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

Happened to me also,

Although i repaired it myself after buying the parts from Audi.

I was told by the parts guy in Ipswich Audi that is was a common fault on the TT along with other VAG group cars e.g Golf, Bora etc.

CS are telling porkies!!

I agree that it is a dangerous fault, happened to me while doing 80 in the outside lane!

Its poor design, its only been tacked on at 2 points instead of a full weld round.

And it was one of the most annoying repairs i have done!!

my 2p


----------



## Statenheimer (Apr 25, 2007)

This thread is scaring me now. My pedal creaks sometimes (more often than not :? ) at near full compression...

I am now only thinking the worst... will have to check it out this weekend and see what it looks like under there...


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

My pedal went last year, on a 5 yr old TTR with 49k on the clock. Audi Swindon wouldn't come to recover the car FOC despite it being less than 100yds from the dealership and booked in for a service/cambelt change because it was 6 weeks out of warranty. :evil: Needless to say, it went elsewhere...

Harold, you have PM with all the details.

Rich


----------



## Steve-o (Feb 9, 2005)

My clutch pedal went on Friday. does anyone know if by replacing the plastic clips will it hold the actuating rod of the master cylinder in place. Mine falls out if i let the clutch all the way out. I've ordered the clips but can't tackle the job until Friday. Is there anything else I need.


----------



## storey (Feb 5, 2003)

Steve-o said:


> My clutch pedal went on Friday. does anyone know if by replacing the plastic clips will it hold the actuating rod of the master cylinder in place. Mine falls out if i let the clutch all the way out. I've ordered the clips but can't tackle the job until Friday. Is there anything else I need.


I hoped something similar when mine went but if the two spot welds have gone then you need to replace the pedal otherwise all those carefully reassembled plastic bits just end up in the foot well again and your clutch pedal hits the floor  .

Ian


----------



## storey (Feb 5, 2003)

Harold said:


> Hi, Here is latest reply from Audi CS.
> Dear Mr Hogg,
> 
> After receiving your further email I have spoken to various departments and technicians. All but one have never heard of this particular fault occurring.
> ...


Mine broke after in June last year after about 82k miles. An independent VAG mechanic new immediately what the problem was when I called him to describe the symptoms as it "is quite common with VAG clutch pedals". I purchased a new clutch pedal from Audi to replace the one that broke. Interestingly it looked just the same construction as the last one. When describing my problem to Audi (Maidstone) they recommended making a small weld along the top to augment the two small spot welds that seem to fail on the old/ new item. I replaced the pedal myself with the excellent notes on this forum but it is fiddly. Seems fine now. (and had the old one welded too so have a strenthen spare just in case of failure in the next 80k miles :wink: )
I will PM my reg seperately
Ian
Ian


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Any more updates on clutch pedal failure, PM me with Reg No. & dealer who did repair or just Reg No. if independant or DIY. 
I only have 12 instances & 2 dealer names. 
H.


----------



## goonie (Apr 13, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## jamiethemagician (May 3, 2007)

Hi There,

The EXACT same problem happened to mine.
When I bought the pedal from my Audi dealership (CRAWLEY/GATWICK AUDI) the parts guy told me it was a commom problem and that they had supplied quite a few already.
This is not acceptable as it caused me to 'bunny hop' out of a junction into traffic - This was on the day I bought it!
My local audi specialist (qstuning) jhad repaired some other guys just two weeks before and were well aware of the problem.
This needs sorting before someone is killed.
This is a catastrophic failiure - Lets hope audi dont make wings for aircraft! 
Anyone this has happened to get posting!

Thanks
JAMIE


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Come on guys, I personally know that theres more than just the few who have posted on this thread.

We need numbers to get the ball rolling properly


----------



## VTTC (Mar 2, 2006)

It happened to me last year. Camberley Audi knew about the problem and had a new pedal in stock. 
Odd thing to keep in stock if they 'never break' eh?


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

Mine also went the night before New Years Eve on Wak's London Cruise.

Not what the doctor ordered ! :twisted:


----------



## jet:) (Nov 5, 2006)

mine went yesterday . Just looks like a weak design. got talking to a guy with a golf and he had the exact same prob last year .Really dangerous fault if you ask me . Think ill get a new pedal and do it myself.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

2 pedals fail on 2 different TT's here :evil:

I have already reinforced the pedal on my current TT, i want to avoid breaking down in a bus lane on a Bank Holiday weekend :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## blackdragon (May 17, 2006)

Also happened to me, identical to all the other posts already here....pressed the clutch, it hit the floor......and stayed there!

Had it repaired locally....usual stuff, welded PROPERLY where the original spot welds had failed!


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Yup happened to me in my old TT, i think i was one of the first.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Cheers

Rich


----------



## jpmcbrien (Jan 26, 2005)

Mine went on Saturday 

I was stopped at lights, engaged the clutch pedal which made a snapping/thud sound when it was just about fully engaged. The pedal was then stuck tight to the floor and not budging.

Is this consistent with a pedal or associated break rather than the clutch itself? I'm hoping not as I had a new clutch put into the car about 4000 miles/18 months ago.

Thanks all,
Jonathan


----------



## gregd (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm curretnly experincing a clicking noise everytime I use the clutch.....it's on its way out....how easy is it to change this yourself ?

I've cheked and the parts are around Â£30


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jonathen, Sorry to hear what appears to be snapped clutch pedal, usually end up with metal & plastic pieces on carpet under the pedal. I tried unsuccesfully to get Audi CS to admit there is a prob.
Hoggy.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I had the same thing happen to me in November, clip snapped. Â£100 to get it fixed by an independent. :x :x :x :x


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

theres got to be a recall on these as its not just happening on the odd 1 or 2 seems like its happening on a good load of you

im dreading it 
i hate engaging the clutch as im expectin it to stay at the floor

especially if i was down the gower and would have to get towed back through all the windy lanes which would be a right PITA


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Mine happened on the Gabalfa roundabout in Cardiff, not just a PITA - but very very dangerous as it is such a busy road. :evil:


----------



## mudzs225 (Nov 18, 2006)

mine did same thing after two days of ownership , replaced it myself at a cost of Â£30 . audi maidstone know of the fault and told me to reweld the old pedal as the new one would fail as well . they also said that golfs and a3's suffer same problem . had to drive mine 50 miles with no clutch thankfully mostly motorway driving . have reciept still to prove purchase if needed .


----------



## jpmcbrien (Jan 26, 2005)

Harold said:


> Hi Jonathen, Sorry to hear what appears to be snapped clutch pedal, usually end up with metal & plastic pieces on carpet under the pedal. I tried unsuccesfully to get Audi CS to admit there is a prob.
> Hoggy.


Hi, and thanks.

Well there weren't any bits that I could see. I got a call from the garage (a VAG specialist) and apparently putting this right is going to cost me Â£962.97 inc. parts, vat and labour. Needless to say I'm far from pleased.

According to the person who called me the clutch lever is bent (bent, not broken). Also apparently there's something up with the clutch where it's gripping heavy on the clutch plate (???) and this force transfers through the entire clutch assembly and eventually this breaks the weakest part which would be whatever broke on Saturday.

Now, apparently there's a part in all of this that connects to the clutch master cylinder and so I need a new one of those which of course means a whole new clutch.

Bearing in mind I'm trying my best to recall what bloke at the garage told me today on the phone does the above sound legit? There's little I can do anyway since the car's about 80 miles away from home at this garage.

I'm not as fond of my TT as I was a week ago, put it that way.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

jpmcbrien said:


> Harold said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Jonathen, Sorry to hear what appears to be snapped clutch pedal, usually end up with metal & plastic pieces on carpet under the pedal. I tried unsuccesfully to get Audi CS to admit there is a prob.
> ...


Personally I find it very hard to believe the clutch pedal is bent, have you seen the clutch pedal? you would have to smash it with a sledgehammer to bend it :? 
It could be that the master cylinder pushrod is bent?

If the master cylinder needs replacing/repairing then the whole clutch doesnt necissarily need replacing.
If however the slave cylinder is knackered that its a gearbox off job and you may as well replace the clutch while its apart.

Â£900 odd sounds twice the price as somewhere like APS.

When mine went (it went twice) there were small broken plastic clips in the footwell but theres a possibility these could get lodged under the dash trim and not fall into the footwell. Is this garage an audi garage by any chance? If so cant you get the car recovered to a ******** approved independant like APS - youll pay half the price if you can.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jonathan, Perhaps there is a problem with clutch that caused the pedal to snap, but here is an earlier post where the master cylinder pushrod that connects to pedal was bent after clutch pedal snapped. Master cylinder prob does not normally req. replacement clutch.
Hoggy
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=107324


----------



## jpmcbrien (Jan 26, 2005)

J55TTC said:


> Personally I find it very hard to believe the clutch pedal is bent, have you seen the clutch pedal? you would have to smash it with a sledgehammer to bend it :?
> It could be that the master cylinder pushrod is bent?


First of all thanks for replying. 

I'll confirm that with them tomorrow but essentially I agree with you, it'd be BS that the clutch pedal itself has bent so for the time being I'd put it down to me taking crap notes when the guy phoned earlier.



J55TTC said:


> If the master cylinder needs replacing/repairing then the whole clutch doesnt necissarily need replacing.
> If however the slave cylinder is knackered that its a gearbox off job and you may as well replace the clutch while its apart.


OK I'll clarify on the slave cylinder point tomorrow as well, thanks so much for your help here.



J55TTC said:


> Â£900 odd sounds twice the price as somewhere like APS.


Tell me about it! APS was where I got this Sachs clutch fitted in the first place. If memory serves me correctly that was only about 18 months ago so I'm raising a great big WTF about the whole clutch needing to be replaced at all.

The garage concerned is Vagtech in Leighton Buzzard and a browse round some other discussion forums seems to suggest they're fairly well thought of. That said I was impressed to say the least with the guys at APS but Leighton Buzzard's a fair old distance from Brackley.


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

I've used Jon at VagTech on a couple of occasions. He's a straight-forward guy and I'd be surprised if he's throwing you a line on this... I can't vouch for his mate who shares the workshop wth him tho... Does seem odd tho, they know about the clutch pedal issue, they've done a few before... it could just be there is a bigger problem but Â£900 seems high for an indy to do a clutch change


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

This has come up before - where the dealer, having seen a broken clutch pedal has deduced that the clutch slave cylinder/clutch assembly is stiff in operation and will only cause excess strain on a new pedal and eventually cause it to snap again. So, they recommend complete replacement of everything. :roll:

It certainly is true that some clutches are stiffer to operate than others but I know someone with a stiff clutch whose TT has done 150k miles without pedal failure!

If I where you, I'd get them to change the pedal (and master cylinder pushrod if that's damaged) but to leave the slave and clutch assembly alone. Then you can see if your new pedal lasts for another 150k miles :wink:

It's a lot cheaper to run this experiment for a while and you can pull tongues at them every time you drive past! :lol:

You'll also be able to judge if it feels excessively stiff. It it feels too stiff then they can replace the rest of the clutch if you agree. If you allow them to replace the lot now - you'll never know if it was really necessary.


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

Ive changed alot of clitch master cylinders and seen alot of pedals , there is a fault with the design of the master cylinders and an obvious fault in the design of the pedals as they appear cheap and nasty , the weld looks to be in adequet and doesnt look to be hot enough and not fused properly. in other words if you were to strike it with a small hammer it wouls crack and break off


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

I can't believe this. Maybe I'm a little thick... but surely the Brake pedal has a similar set up to the clutch pedal, and I've not read of the brake pedal failing..... Maybe they deemed the brake pedal more critical so has a better design!!!!!

Audi are muppets if they are still manufacturing a pedal too weak in the weld to guarantee durability!!!!

I really am at a loss. I hope they sort it, and it never happens to me!


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

I've had the spot welds go on both my TTs, clearly there is an issue with them. The first went after 80K and the second after 34K. :evil: I've also had my slave cylinder and two masters go. I've had my fly wheel go and the central bolt has fallen out of the peddle causing it to fall apart. It doesn't take a genius to figure out that there are serious problems with the Audi clutch setup. I believe that it is only a matter of time before Audi cave on this one, if someone was to die as a result of the bogus welds they wouldn't have a leg to stand on.


----------



## pinky (May 21, 2009)

I do believe my pedal has just snapped....went to change into second and SNAP! the pedal is now flat to the floor. Lucky a nice man helped to push us up the curb....
This also happened to my OH's Golf VR6.


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

I think we should all get together and take a trip down to a few dealerships or some where appropriate with posters and flags so their customers know how Audi opperate and what to expect when dealing with their customer services :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Pinky, A common prob on VAG cars,but not according to Audi CS, PM me your Email address & I will send you a Vosa Report Form.
Hoggy.


----------



## pinky (May 21, 2009)

Haha..like the idea of mobbing Audi...my coilpacks also went and dash reads over on petrol.

That would be great if you could do that Hoggy....I wonder how many people never mention the fact the pedal has snapped.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Pinky, Vosa form on its way.
Thanks, Hoggy.


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

worse still!, no one has mentioned the safety issue or how dangerous it was for them either!. :-|


----------



## pinky (May 21, 2009)

Found this little snippet on my travels....

CLUTCH PEDAL BREAKAGE-Audi 100/200/S4/S6

I had the clutch pedal break on my '89 200TQ when it had 110k miles on it. This surprised me a bit as I never expected this component to fail. The pedal broke near the lever arm that connects to the clutch master cylinder piston rod. There were also signs of cracking at the plastic bushing that supports the clutch pedal. This could be a major pain in the butt if you are many miles from home or a repair shop, as the car is pretty tough to drive without the clutch! You can get moving by turning off the engine, shifting into first gear, and then start the engine with the brakes released. The car will jerk a bit as it starts but at least you can get moving. Sometimes if you match the engine speed, you can shift to higher gears to make it to a repair shop. I was lucky as I was only a few miles from home when the clutch pedal snapped. This is not something you want to happen out in the boonies during a road trip!

After talking to another 200TQ owner who also had his clutch pedal break "twice", this failure appears to happen more often than I realized. If the clutch master cylinder piston rod is mis-adjusted the master cylinder piston could bottom out in the bore before the clutch pedal stop hits the carpet/firewall. This could place additional stress on the pedal arm and cause the breakage. The clutch master cylinder should probably be replaced at the same time you are replacing the pedal as a sticking master cylinder could also cause this pedal to break. It also makes sense to replace the clutch master cylinder while you are down there working on the pedal assembly. The local Audi dealer in my area has this clutch pedal 'in stock'. What does that tell you about how often it can fail? It is very difficult to see up in the pedal assembly area to check the condition of the clutch pedal, so if your Audi has over 100k miles, you may want to go ahead and replace the pedal to avoid any possible breakdown in the future.

One of my customers who owns a 1995 S6 had the operating push rod break on the clutch master cylinder. Be sure to check the length adjustment of this shaft when you replace the clutch master cylinder to avoid having the master cylinder piston bottom out in the bore, which could place too much stress on the push rod.

If you have to replace the clutch pedal assembly, use caution when removing and installing the clutch pedal as the return spring is under a fair amount of tension and can fly out and hit you in the head or eye. Audi makes a special tool that captures the compressed spring and allows insertion and connection to the clutch pedal and support.

If the clutch pressure plate is binding when the clutch pedal is depressed (during pressure plate release) or the release lever is making a creaking noise, this is another sign which may eventually cause the clutch pedal to break. The pressure to operate the clutch pressure plate increases as the clutch disk wears and this increases the clutch pedal pressure required.

On my car, I ended up replacing the clutch assembly after I installed the new clutch pedal and clutch master/slave cylinders, because I noticed the clutch pedal required more force than another 200TQ I drove the same day. When I looked underneath the dash and pushed on the clutch pedal with my hand, I noticed the whole clutch and brake pedal assembly was tweaking/moving during this clutch pedal actuation. The clutch pressure plate and release lever were binding so bad, that the force required by the clutch pedal was extremely high to push the master cylinder piston and provide enough hydraulic pressure.

After installing the new clutch assembly, the clutch pedal pressure is lower than before.

There was a design change to the clutch pedal and the clutch hydraulic system on the '89 200TQ when compared to the '86-88 5000TQ. The clutch pedal design is slightly different and has a stop on the lower portion of the pedal. The upper area of the pedal looks to be the same as the earlier 5000TQ design. The clutch master cylinder design is different on the '89 200TQ as the new design moved the fluid inlet out of the way from the allen mounting bolt flange. The clutch slave cylinder mounting at the transmission is also different on the '89 200TQ as this cylinder now uses a bolt to hold it to the transmission instead of the roll pin that was used on the '86-88 5000TQ. I would recommend replacing this slave cylinder at the same time you replace the clutch master cylinder.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Pinky, This not a new fault on TT or other VAG vehicles & has been happening for years. 
I contacted Audi CS over 5 years ago & got nowhere.. Some Emails to Audi CS.
Hoggy. 

_Thank you for your question regarding modifications for the TT clutch pedal.
I have spoken to one of our master technicians on this matter and, although some repairs have been made to clutch pedals, this has not been raised as a known issue and at this time there is no modification available.
I hope that answers your query and that you continue enjoying your TT motoring
Regards, Paul Chadwick Audi Customer Services
_

_After receiving your further email I have spoken to various departments and technicians. All but one have never heard of this particular fault occurring.
All our servicing work taking place within the Audi Centres is logged and if a pattern of reoccurring faults is seen then this is flagged to both Audi UK and our factory in Germany. It is at this point that modifications and instructions are actioned if needed. There is nothing listed on our system on this subject, therefore there are no modifications or servicing instructions.
I hope this answers your questions. Kind Regards, Paul ChadwickAudi Customer Services
_


----------



## pinky (May 21, 2009)

They dont like admitting faults....and they dont care about all Audi owners!...only the ones they can make big bucks from.
I dont expect my car to be invinsible because its an Audi...and I repair and replace items of wear and tear...but when it comes down to faulty items then I dont think thats fair.


----------



## rhaddon (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi guys,

Yet another TT owner here with another broken clutch pedal!!!

I've removed the pedal, had it welded properly and will re-fit it tonight... I've noticed the pushrod looked a little bent - will this cause major problems or can I just straighten it? A plastic cover also snapped off when it broke - the AA guy who recovered me told me that was just cosmetic and didn't really need replacing - is this true?

What's the latest with getting Audi to admit there's a problem?

Thanks in advance for any help/advice

Rob H.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Rob, The plastic "cover" is probably the piece that contacts the clutch pedal microswitch, so should be replaced.
Audi will not admit that it's a comon prob. :? [smiley=bigcry.gif] . VOSA say its not safety related, so no luck with them either. 
Hoggy.


----------



## EllioTT's TT (Aug 23, 2011)

Statenheimer said:


> This thread is scaring me now. My pedal creaks sometimes (more often than not :? ) at near full compression...
> 
> I am now only thinking the worst... will have to check it out this weekend and see what it looks like under there...


That's what I thought then a couple of weeks later the pedal broke. Excellent write up on the fix here....but I did take two weeks off work sick for back pain.

EllioTT's TT


----------



## rhaddon (Jan 29, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Rob, The plastic "cover" is probably the piece that contacts the clutch pedal microswitch, so should be replaced.
> Audi will not admit that it's a comon prob. :? [smiley=bigcry.gif] . VOSA say its not safety related, so no luck with them either.
> Hoggy.


Okay thanks for that!


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Audi really make me sick.... they abstain from responsibility by stating it has to be noted in numbers at their dealerships. Most TTmk1's are now out of the dealership service network. Its a design fault and should be rectified by them. 

Damien.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

pinky said:


> Found this little snippet on my travels....
> 
> CLUTCH PEDAL BREAKAGE-Audi 100/200/S4/S6
> 
> ...


I had the clutch pedal side of the pedal box break on my 1995 urs6 6 years ago to....bloody hell of a job to put right. :? That's why i have just bought a strengthened pedal from bigbison for my qs this week....couldn't bare to experience anything like this again.

Damien.


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

My clutch pedal has approximately 10mm of side to side play in it, is this a sign of imminent pedal failure? And does anybody on here supply already strengthened/welded up pedals?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi t'mill, Not normally, usually means all washers etc have not been replaced. 
"bigbison" did have some strengthened pedals for sale. 
Hoggy.


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Hoggy. Just a tad paranoid with the pedal! Only had the car 3wks, I'll be posting in the newbie section once I fathom how to get photo's from an iphone into my photobucket account.


----------

